# UK citizen working as a police office or Airport security



## dabe11 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi as my title saying I am looking at these 2 career paths for when I move to Greece (Corfu or Crete) within the next few years. 
I currently work in security, hold a SIA license and have a clean criminal record. I am 27 years old. 
I currently don't speak, read or write Greek, but I have starting learning on my pc. I want to be fluent in all of these. 
I am mainly interested in the police side of things, I have never been a police officer. How (if I can that is) go about applying, would I need a Greek passport or just having a residency card be enough? any other information I should know? 

The other side is continuing with security, working in the airport seems the best idea, as I am guessing that would be all year round. Would I need a SIA license or something similar in Greece? Again any other information would be great. 

Thank you 

Dave


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Being totally fluent in both reading and writing Greek (bilingual level) would be the first step I would guess

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

With the current economic problems that Greece has I would think that any jobs would go to Greek citizens and not to foreigners. I don't think it will be easy for you to find a job at this time.


----------



## dabe11 (Apr 3, 2015)

I am not currently looking for the work I have stated in this thread. 

This is merely a question of requirements not current employment opportunities.


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm confused. You've never been a police officer and you don't speak Greek yet you want to be a police officer in Greece? Sorry to sound blunt, but this simply isn't going to happen any time soon. As mentioned above the state of the economy is such that they aren't going to import foreigners. Secondly, your Greek isn't going to be anywhere near what would be required even if they did take foreigners without living in the country for at least 4+ years 

As for airport security - this is dealt with by tactical response at least in the two main cities as my brother-in-law works there sometimes. This has a much tougher requirement than entering the police


----------

